#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Απόσβεση παγίου εντός έτους με αξία κτήσης έως 1500¤

## spapako

Το ποσό αυτό είναι χωρίς ΦΠΑ;

Δηλ. αξία κτήσης 1499+ΦΠΑ=1843,77¤ μπορεί να αποσβεστεί εντός της ίδιας χρήσης;

----------


## accounter

*Ναι , μπορεί να αποσβεστεί .
Το ποσο των 1500,00 είναι χωρίς το Φ.Π.Α

Εξ ολοκλήρου απόσβεση παγίων*

Οι αποσβέσεις που διενεργούνται σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 31  του Κ.Φ.Ε. δεν δύνανται να υπερβούν την αξία κτήσης ή την  αναπροσαρμοσμένη αξία του αποσβεστέου πάγιου περιουσιακού στοιχείου.  Πάγια στοιχεία των οποίων η αξία κτήσης του καθενός είναι μέχρι χίλια  πεντακόσια (1.500) ευρώ, μπορούν να αποσβεσθούν εξ ολοκλήρου μέσα στη  χρήση κατά την οποία αυτά χρησιμοποιήθηκαν ή τέθηκαν σε λειτουργία.

----------

spapako

----------

